# Which bread do you buy?



## Della (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm having trouble finding a regular bread we all like?  I get home with dry tasting whole wheat or white that gets gooey. I don't want too much sugar but 2 to 4 grams is okay. For a while we were eating Kroger  Private Selection Sugarfree Whole wheat and then I noticed it contained "sucralose."  I felt kind of lied to.


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

We have a Zojirushi bread machine. Makes fantastic bread!

Sadly for me, bread and butter are not diet food.

But still ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

We love Country Harvest 14 Grain.

Meaty (if I can use that term), nutty, moist, and very tasty.

Sugars - 2g

No high-fructose corn syrup... no artificial sweeteners.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2020)

We buy Orowheat Oatnut bread, or Dave's GoodSeed bread. We also buy small frozen French bread loaves from Costco that you make in the oven, just had some for supper with shrimp salad for a sandwich.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2020)

I remember FRESH sliced bread when I was a child.
No matter what you buy today, when you open it, it's dry andstale.
There was acodeof the"ties" toshowwhich day thebread was baked, but thatended up being last week's bread! hahaha!
I'm starting to bake fresh sourdough now!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2020)

Devi said:


> We have a Zojirushi bread machine. Makes fantastic bread!
> 
> Sadly for me, bread and butter are not diet food.
> 
> But still ...


Devi, I've never used a bread machine.  Can you tell me what they do exactly? Do they mix it, knead it? Does it rise in the machine or only bake it, (which can be done in an oven). Could this be used for sourdough?  Do you bake with or without pans?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)

Different kinds. Usually whole wheat, but I also pick up Italian, white and rye. The sourdough in the supermarkets here have devolved into no taste at all except vinegar. I'd have to go to a real bakery or fly to San Francisco for the real thing.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 16, 2020)

Granted NOTHING is as good as fresh baked bread, but IMHO Sarah Lee Delightful is seriously good & definitely not dry/stale when opened....aaaand, it’s only 45 calories per slice


----------



## Bethea (Oct 16, 2020)

We use Pepperidge Farm Whole Grain.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah... I usually make my bread.  But, first of all, I just don't eat much bread.   When I do... it is home made yeast rise.... or in my machine, I like hone nut with a tablespoon of flax.... tomorrow, I am making a loaf of bread, company coming.   Whoever asked about using the machines.... they mix, knead, and bake all in one container.  Takes about 3.5 hours.


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Devi, I've never used a bread machine.  Can you tell me what they do exactly? Do they mix it, knead it? Does it rise in the machine or only bake it, (which can be done in an oven). Could this be used for sourdough?  Do you bake with or without pans?



Ah. This is pretty much what we have (but it makes taller two-pound loaves, while ours makes one-pound loaves). And ours is cream-colored on the top rather than black.
https://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-BB...maker-Stainless/dp/B07BQ28TQ6?ref_=ast_sto_dp

It has a bread pan inside, where you put the ingredients (I believe all dry), close it up and turn it on. It mixes, kneads, lets it rise, and then bakes it. There's a stopping point where you can add ingredients (nuts? raisins?). It also has delayed settings, so you can program it to start in the middle of the night for a freshly-baked loaf in the morning.

My husband says it will make sourdough. To be honest, once I bought it and showed it to my husband, he took over all bread-making duties.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 16, 2020)

We eat pumpernickel Dark Pump bread


----------



## win231 (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We love Country Harvest 14 Grain.
> 
> Meaty (if I can use that term), nutty, moist, and very tasty.
> 
> ...


Manufacturers are permitted to deceive us on their food labeling.  Unless a consumer is diabetic or researches it in detail, it may not be as important, but if someone is trying to lose weight, it is a big factor.  Example:
"Country Harvest" bread does have only 2 gms sugar.  But what they're not required to tell you is that they are only referring to _added sugar, actual table suga_r - _not the total sugar which is included in the carbohydrates. _ On that bread, each slice actually has 18 gms sugar, not 2 gms.  They are required to list that on the "Carbohydrate" part of the label & they hope you don't know that the carbohydrates are part of the sugar, since both carbs and actual sugar are quickly converted to glucose as soon as you eat it.
If someone is trying to lose weight, thinking they're only getting 2 gms sugar per slice of that  bread, they will be frustrated because a typical sandwich with that bread will have 36 gms of sugar_ before anything is put in the sandwich.  _Compare it to a can of soft drink which has 40 gms.
Add up that sandwich & a drink & you have 76 gms sugar - just the bread & the drink.

Why is that important?  It's the excess sugar that causes weight gain & prevents weight loss.  The more sugar we eat, the more insulin is produced to push the sugar into muscle cells for energy.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone, so the more we require, the more fat we store. 
And, there is only so much exercise & activity we can do when we're older, so if we eat that way, we end up with a lot of excess sugar we won't use.  It is then converted to fat for storage when muscle cells are filled to capacity.

Since I love bread, one of the most depressing things I had to learn was that bread is a highly-processed food that will quickly spike blood sugar, which also means a spike in insulin production which means a spike in fat storage.  For years, I couldn't lose weight because I didn't have that information; I just focused on fat & calories.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2020)

*Which bread do you buy?*


I don't

It appears from the oven every few days


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> Manufacturers are permitted to deceive us on their food labeling.  Unless a consumer is diabetic or researches it in detail, it may not be as important, but if someone is trying to lose weight, it is a big factor.  Example:
> "Country Harvest" bread does have only 2 gms sugar.  But what they're not required to tell you is that they are only referring to _added sugar, actual table suga_r - _not the total sugar which is included in the carbohydrates. _ On that bread, each slice actually has 18 gms sugar, not 2 gms.  They are required to list that on the "Carbohydrate" part of the label & they hope you don't know that the carbohydrates are part of the sugar, since both carbs and actual sugar are quickly converted to glucose as soon as you eat it.
> If someone is trying to lose weight, thinking they're only getting 2 gms sugar per slice of that  bread, they will be frustrated because a typical sandwich with that bread will have 36 gms of sugar_ before anything is put in the sandwich.  _Compare it to a can of soft drink which has 40 gms.
> Add up that sandwich & a drink & you have 76 gms sugar - just the bread & the drink.
> ...


Wow!

Thank you for the well put together post, Win.

Chaps my bottom something awful as to how deceiving the food industry and labeling is. I knew sugar awaited us at every turn, but this is downright infuriating.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2020)

I get the brands that the stores I go to have and I like rye and seeded breads.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2020)

Devi said:


> Ah. This is pretty much what we have (but it makes taller two-pound loaves, while ours makes one-pound loaves). And ours is cream-colored on the top rather than black.
> https://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-BB...maker-Stainless/dp/B07BQ28TQ6?ref_=ast_sto_dp
> 
> It has a bread pan inside, where you put the ingredients (I believe all dry), close it up and turn it on. It mixes, kneads, lets it rise, and then bakes it. There's a stopping point where you can add ingredients (nuts? raisins?). It also has delayed settings, so you can program it to start in the middle of the night for a freshly-baked loaf in the morning.
> ...


WOW!   THANK YOU!!!!!  wow!!!


----------



## win231 (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thank you for the well put together post, Win.
> 
> Chaps my bottom something awful as to how deceiving the food industry and labeling is. I knew sugar awaited us at every turn, but this is downright infuriating.


When food labels became required, it stands to reason that there would be compromises.  Food manufacturers (of course) didn't want any obstacles to profit, so they bargained with the FDA & were allowed a certain amount of deception - likely including payola & other perks to the FDA.  Telling the complete truth on those labels would result in a big reduction in sales; health-conscious people would buy less & less of the product.
That's also behind the claims on some processed food packaging to make consumers think it's a "Health Food."
_"Cheerios prevents heart disease & reduces cholesterol."_  (It says so on the box).   LOL - that TV ad that shows a father on a treadmill, while talking to his infant daughter about how Cheerios is protecting his heart.


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2020)

A couple of small grocery stores bake their own, though I suspect that they are pre-made loaves.  There are no preservatives.  I freeze the loaf and just take out what I figure I’ll need for the day.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 17, 2020)

Got a neighbor lady in our building that likes bringing me homemade bread.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Got a neighbor lady in our building that likes bringing me homemade bread.


A sure sign that she wants your dough to rise.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 17, 2020)

Della,

What kind of bread are you looking for?  Sandwich loaf, something like that with more texture, flavor?  A sturdier crust with a more open crumb? Bagel? Pita? Variety grains?, etc.  If you can give some specifics folks can give better recommendations.

We haven't bought bread in 10 years, and it would be longer about 14 years,  but 10 years ago our living situation was such, there was no stove available for several months.

Never have used a bread machine, or even a mixer for that matter.  It's not really that hard to make bread oneself, but can be more time consuming...or not.

A no knead loaf is made with 4 ingredients, no added sugar, and can be made in a loaf pan.  Working time, 5 minutes the first day, 10 minutes the next.  I realize not everyone wants to do this, but still it's an option.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2020)

I get full grained bread from the bakery that is made with cranberries and pecans in it.  Delicious.  I also like Dave's Goodseed bread.


----------



## Della (Oct 17, 2020)

Oris Borloff said:


> Della,
> 
> What kind of bread are you looking for? Sandwich loaf, something like that with more texture, flavor? A sturdier crust with a more open crumb? Bagel? Pita? Variety grains?, etc. If you can give some specifics folks can give better recommendations.


I'm mainly looking for a brand I can buy at the store to use for sandwiches, (but not the thin "sandwich" bread.) 

 As Gaer pointed out it seems we're getting a lot of old bread from the stores because I get home with some very stale tasting bread even though I check the dates. My son takes two sandwiches to work each day so we use quite a bit.  We like all types depending on what we're making, rye for ham sandwiches, whole wheat for most others.

My mother taught me how to make bread from scratch when I was a teenager and I've done that a lot over the years, usually  for special occasions. Now  arthritis has made my hands too weak to knead well.  My brother tried to give me a bread maker, but I refused because, as Win pointed out, bread is mainly all carbs so I don't want it to be the center of our diet, all three of us would eat too much of it if it was fresh from the bread maker every day. We just want just a good sandwich for lunch now and then, we never eat it for dinner.

Thanks all for the good suggestions I'm writing down all the brand names suggested and going to give them a try.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

Made from sourdough.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> When food labels became required, it stands to reason that there would be compromises.  Food manufacturers (of course) didn't want any obstacles to profit, so they bargained with the FDA & were allowed a certain amount of deception - likely including payola & other perks to the FDA.  Telling the complete truth on those labels would result in a big reduction in sales; health-conscious people would buy less & less of the product.
> That's also behind the claims on some processed food packaging to make consumers think it's a "Health Food."
> _"Cheerios prevents heart disease & reduces cholesterol."_  (It says so on the box).   LOL - that TV ad that shows a father on a treadmill, while talking to his infant daughter about how Cheerios is protecting his heart.


One thing I still try and do where and when I can... buy products that have the least amount of ingredients in them. It's my way of feeling like I am more in control, able to subtract and banish a lot of the opaqueness that's present in so much that we consume today.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

When I do eat bread, I like the Eziekel brand.  It is flourless.  But I still limit it to 1-2 slices/week.
https://www.eatthis.com/ezekiel-bread/


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 17, 2020)

Funny thing - I have to spend bread to get bread. 

Tony


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2020)

I like Sara Lee Farmhouse Oatmeal. Plain, not Hearty.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2020)

I bake rye bread for my husband.  In Oregon he couldn't find the kind he liked from when he was a kid in NY.  So I found a recipe and kept altering it until it was just the way he likes it.  We buy cheap white bread for the wild critters.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I like Sara Lee Farmhouse Oatmeal. Plain, not Hearty.


Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't buy bread, I use a bread maker which makes it easy to try different bread and KNOW everything that is in the loaf.
   However, too much is really not too good for the waist line.   Love fresh bread


----------



## bowmore (Oct 17, 2020)

Devi said:


> Ah. This is pretty much what we have (but it makes taller two-pound loaves, while ours makes one-pound loaves). And ours is cream-colored on the top rather than black.
> https://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-BB...maker-Stainless/dp/B07BQ28TQ6?ref_=ast_sto_dp
> 
> It has a bread pan inside, where you put the ingredients (*I believe all dry)*, close it up and turn it on. It mixes, kneads, lets it rise, and then bakes it. There's a stopping point where you can add ingredients (nuts? raisins?). It also has delayed settings, so you can program it to start in the middle of the night for a freshly-baked loaf in the morning.
> ...


You normally have to add water otherwise you have powder. I used to make pizza dough in mie until I found I could buy it at my market. No fuss no mess .


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

Udi's gluten free multigrain.  It's a frozen bread usually located in the heath food section.  Like most gluten free sliced breads, it softens quickly causing the sandwich to fall apart.  Taste is wonderful though.

I also use Schar ciabatta gf rolls for sandwiches, but my favorite way to eat them is warm and dipped in olive oil with fresh cracked pepper.


----------

